# Preseason [2]: Boston Celtics [1-0] at Toronto Raptors [1-0] - 10/11



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

at









The Boston Celtics play the Toronto Raptors at the Air Canada Centre in Toronto, Ontario on Wednesday, October 11th, 2006. The game will be at 7:00 EST and will be televised by








New England.

The Boston Celtics' last preseason game against the Cleveland Cavaliers resulted in victory, 109-93 *(*boxscore*)*. The Celtics' two best players, Paul Pierce and Wally Szczerbiak were horrible, combining for 21 points [on 5-20 shooting, 1-6 on three-point attempts, 10-17 on free-throw attempts], four rebounds, and three assists in 40 minutes. The Celtics' bench, though, was stellar. Kendrick Perkins ten points [4-5] and seven rebounds in 19 minutes. Rajon Rondo's statline was 11/5/8/4 with only one turnover in 35 minutes. Tony Allen had 8/2/2 in 17 minutes and Al Jefferson had 9/4 in 12 minutes. Olowokandi had ten rebounds in nine minutes.

The Toronto Raptors' last preseason game against the Washington Wizards resulted in victory, 93-88 *(*boxscore*)*. Perhaps most notable, Andrea Bargnani scored eight points and grabbed four rebounds in 13 ½ minutes, making three of six field-goal attempts including both of his attempted three-point shots. Bargnani, though, committed five fouls. Chris Bosh scored fourteen and added five rebounds. TJ Ford and Jose Calderon scored eight and had five assists each. Fred Jones was the high scorer, totaling seventeen points along with four rebounds, three assists, and five turnovers.
 
The probable starters for each team:





 <table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr></tr></tbody> </table> 







Roster | *Game Site* | Team Stats | *Schedule* | Season Splits | *Game Notes*
 <center>​ 







*Roster* | Game Site | *Team Stats* | Schedule | *Season Splits* | Game Notes
​ 
 *Game Preview** | *Please *wager* on this game at the* uCash Sportsbook !*​ </center>​  
Please *visit* the *Toronto Raptors Game Thread !*


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Why is Ratliff starting?

I detest Doc Rivers. Even when I'm watching old Celts/Hawks games on tape, I root for him to suck.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

its not who starts...its who finishes....ratliff started the first game and what did he get 7 minutes??? no biggie that hes starting


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

But _why_?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> But _why_?


Hopefully because he's one inch taller. 

Actually, personally I don't care who starts, as long as Perkins gets the majority of the minutes.

Of course, there will be some nights where Ratliff will play better and you go with him, but...also sign Kandi please.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> also sign Kandi please.


I'd rather have Telfair at the 5 than Michael Olowokandi.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Olowokandi was amazing tonight. He played much better than Ratliff.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Olowokandi was amazing tonight.


Well, I hope you enjoyed that, because that's probably going to be the last time those four words will be uttered in succession...ever.


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

Telfair vs Ford should be a track meet wainting to happen. I can't wait to see that.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

^ the back up point guards will be fun to watch as well...Rondo vs. Calderon....the undercard could turn out better then the main event!


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Anyone know the word on Delonte yet?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> I'd rather have Telfair at the 5 than Michael Olowokandi.


That's why he had 9 rebounds in 10 minutes. :uhoh:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

KingHandles said:


> Anyone know the word on Delonte yet?


Wasn't in Cleveland with the team, and I don't think he'll be in Toronto tonight either. Back in Boston, might play Friday. Back is acting up.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> That's why he had 9 rebounds in 10 minutes.


Yeah, preseason game #1 is a good one to hang your hat on. I'll judge him by, oh, I don't know, _his entire career_, and not one preseason game.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Kandi is a tease. Don't let him fool you. Once the money is in the bank he puts his feet up.


Anyways, good luck tonight. Looking forward to seeing both teams for the first time.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Kandi is a tease. Don't let him fool you.


Don't worry, most of us here realize his performance in one preseason game doesn't mean anything. Donut has been trying to discredit me as of late, I doubt he's actually convinced Olowokandi is the answer at the 5.

I'd like to watch this one - get a look at some of the new Raps.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> Hopefully because he's one inch taller.
> 
> Actually, personally I don't care who starts, as long as Perkins gets the majority of the minutes.
> 
> Of course, there will be some nights where Ratliff will play better and you go with him, but...also sign Kandi please.


Awww thank gosh someone else who thinks the league vet minimum is fine to give Kandi....please sign him I don't want Pittsnogle to be our 3rd center. It's not like we want to sign him to a big deal or have him start but as a 3rd stringer he's well worth it and we'll be stacked at C.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Yeah, preseason game #1 is a good one to hang your hat on. I'll judge him by, oh, I don't know, _his entire career_, and not one preseason game.


I think Kandi knows he is playing for a contract and that he may very well be out of the league if he doesn't do well this year. He'll demand at least some time, and as whiterhino said Ratliff is almost sure to get hurt at some point, and Pittsnogle getting extended minutes at center concerns me. If he keeps rebounding like last night I don't give a **** what people say you have to hang on to him if only for this season.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Although I agree that Ratliff is almost a sure thing to get banged up, and that paying Olowokandi the vets' minimum isn't hurting is (and thus we may as well hang on to him), I just really dislike him as a player. Maybe he'll be productive for a contract. Personally I seriously doubt it. He's just a body out there with a head full of empty space.

If he keeps rebounding like last night (which he won't, not a chance in hell), then sure, give him minutes. As it stands he should only be on the court in case of emergency.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Am I the only one who thinks Olowokandi isn't terrible? He certainly isn't a number one pick, or a guy to build a team around, but he's good for 10-15 a night and would be a terrific third center.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

agoo101284 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Olowokandi isn't terrible? He certainly isn't a number one pick, or a guy to build a team around, but he's good for 10-15 a night and would be a terrific third center.


As a third center - we could do much worse.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Am I the only one who thinks Olowokandi isn't terrible?


Perhaps its the years of watching blown dunks, travels, forced shots, foul trouble, disgusting hairstyles, four-day stubble, and apathy speaking, but I'd say you're in the minority.



> As a third center - we could do much worse.


This is true.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I like Perk and Allen in the starting lineup.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Telfair doesn't really need to be jacking deep contested threes too many more times. 

Perking is showing great rebounding instincts. Just a sloppy outlet pass.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Nicely done. Back to back three's for Pierce, on as the shot clock expired.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Telfair needs to learn how to keep his feet steady. He's making high school mistakes. Palming, shifty feet, he's got to make it stop.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

That baseline 15 footer has become almost automatic for Gomes.

Perkins is keeping his rebounding show up.

Pierce drives the length of the floor. Misses a contested layup, get's his own rebound and finishes nicely.

Pierce drives, makes contact, and 1.

Made the free throw. He has 13/14 C's points.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Gerald is playing like a 5 year vet. Planting his feet drawing fouls on defense. Making good shots, and finding open players.

Rondo has great hands. Good at creating his own room too. Calderon is doing a good job denying, but he keeps finding room somehow.

Kandiman is reboundig nicely and showing some hustle again. But, I'm not going to get too excited.

Jefferson is creating his own space off the dribble nicely. He just needs to learn when to shoot, and when to drive and kick it to the open man off the pursuing and helping defenders. Then he will be golden. He's forcing to many shots he won't likely finish, and it looks ugly.

Allen Ray is a good shooter. That's all I've had a chance to see from him so far.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

oh wow scalabrine takes the charge from bosh


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

uuhh...WOW!!! someone GIF or vid that of scalabrine blocking jones's dunk :clap:


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

Watching Telfair create for a scorer like Pierce is a thing of beauty. Watching Rondo to Green is equally as impressive doing it with the 2nd unit. Now where do Sczerbiak and Delonte fit in. This team has great potential.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

that blonde girl at the end of the 3rd qtr was very cute :banana: :banana:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

pokpok said:


> uuhh...WOW!!! someone GIF or vid that of scalabrine blocking jones's dunk :clap:


aqua isn't here, I believe and he usually handles videos, as he has a TV Tuner.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Celtics are down nine, 72-81, with 11:26 left in the game:




> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td>21</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Sebastian Telfair, PG</td><td>23</td><td>1-3</td><td>1-2</td><td>7-9</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>20</td><td>8-10</td><td>2-2</td><td>5-6</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>23</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>13</td><td>3-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>10</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>1</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rajon Rondo, G</td><td>21</td><td>3-8</td><td>0-1</td><td>4-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Allan Ray, G</td><td>13</td><td>3-6</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>16</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Gerald Green, F</td><td>16</td><td>2-6</td><td>2-4</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Michael Olowokandi, C</td><td>8</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>22-48</td><td>5-10</td><td>23-30</td><td>4</td><td>25</td><td>15</td><td>12</td><td>1</td><td>26</td><td>23</td><td>72</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td>*45.8%*</td><td>*50.0%*</td><td>*76.7%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 26 (31)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#ce0f41">*TORONTO RAPTORS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Morris Peterson, GF</td><td>18</td><td>2-5</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">T.J. Ford, PG</td><td>18</td><td>1-3</td><td>1-1</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>4</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Chris Bosh, FC</td><td>23</td><td>9-11</td><td>1-1</td><td>3-5</td><td align="right">3</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>22</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Anthony Parker, IR</td><td>13</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rasho Nesterovic, C</td><td>11</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Fred Jones, SG</td><td>23</td><td>2-8</td><td>0-4</td><td>5-6</td><td align="right">3</td><td>5</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jose Calderon, PG</td><td>18</td><td>3-5</td><td>0-1</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kris Humphries, F</td><td>7</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Joey Graham, GF</td><td>10</td><td>4-7</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jorge Garbajosa, F</td><td>19</td><td>4-7</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Pj Tucker, IR</td><td>4</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Andrea Bargnani, F</td><td>11</td><td>1-6</td><td>0-3</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>29-62</td><td>5-19</td><td>18-24</td><td>9</td><td>28</td><td>20</td><td>12</td><td>3</td><td>22</td><td>26</td><td>81</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td>*46.8%*</td><td>*26.3%*</td><td>*75.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 22 (13)</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

ok...take scalabrine out... :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

Scabs is doing his best...well...scabs impression. In the last 2 minutes he had an awful TO, a 3-second, a travel and a foul.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

what the...

gerald green out..

scalabrine STILL IN :curse:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Telfair's penetration ability is amazing. He is very quick and has a nice crossover move. He reminds me of Tim Hardaway in his ability to shake defenders. Telfair is very good at finishing, also.

If he could only shoot...


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

scalabrine is trash..


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

Since when do Toronto fans actually care about basketball...

...and this is preseason.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Also, it's good to see that yesterday was just an off-game for Pierce. I was beginning to feel that his "minor" surgery was anything but minor. He looks like vintage Paul, a name I use to refer to the fearless Pierce, who relentlessy drived in to initiate contact. Pierce's shot seems to be quicker, too. I don't know if it's just because I haven't watched him play in a long time, but his release is fast and he is putting a lot more spin on the ball tonight than he did in the past.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Tommy was actually right. That was clearly not a charge as Bargnani [I believe it was him] stepped into Ray's body. Also, I don't particularly agree with Tommy's praise of Rondo. The steal was very nicely executed, but he should not have attempted to throw it off Garbajosa's legs at that angle when he could have simply thrown the ball cross the court to the many Celtics players on the farside. It was a risky mistake. A rookie mistake.

Tony Allen can defend very well. Rondo is almost at his level, but gambles too often.

Allen Ray is ineffective when his shot is not falling. He is nearly worthless.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

never expected rondo to be this good!! :banana: :banana: 

im more impressed with rondo than telfair so far.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

All*a*n All*a*n All*a*n All*a*n All*a*n All*a*n Ray


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Woah. Nice buzzer beater by Rondo. Clutch.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

rrrroooooooonnnnnnnddddddooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

I am also more impressed with Rondo than Telfair...though I dont think that Telfair has played all that badly. I do disagree though that Allen takes fewer chances than Rondo. Granted I've only seen a tiny bit of Rondo but I think his chance taking is much more intelligent than Allen's and also that Rondo stays grounded in front of his man better than Allen.



RONDO WITH THE BIG 3!!!!!!!!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

P-Dub34 said:


> All*a*n All*a*n All*a*n All*a*n All*a*n All*a*n Ray


I must be thinking of Ray All*e*n.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I called OT last night in the Raptors forum...hahah


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I had to laugh at that. A guy not known for his shooting just hit a buzzer beater. Wow!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The quickness of Rondo and Telfair is deadly. Both are great at driving to the basket and creating off the dribble. They will be fun to watch, but in order for them to be significantly productive, they need to be able to hit an outside shot, so that defenders aren't able to play four feet off them.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

F'ing scalabrine with an AIRBALL


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

YA SCABS!!!!

:curse:


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

im blaming scalabrine on the numerous dumb plays for the loss tonight.


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

It hurts to watch him play. Toronto fans are gonna think Bargnani had a good game, but man look who he scored on!


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Rondo...wow. By the looks of it had himself quite a game.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Link 1
Link 2
Link 3
Link 4
Link 5
Scals shows why he gets paid the big bucks.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I heart aqua.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Conversely, I hate Scalabrine. HOW is this douchebag in the NBA?


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Conversely, I hate Scalabrine. HOW is this douchebag in the NBA?


forreal, i actually feel bad for players getting cut and seeing scalabrine making the team :dead: :dead:


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Premier said:


> Allen Ray is ineffective when his shot is not falling. He is nearly worthless.


How many of his drives did you miss? Or his hustle, which to me is already better then some on this team. And, his defense isn't something I would complain about.


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

Those point guards are a joy to watch. Rondo really played well today. Hitting big shots as well as playing good defense. That being said I still think the offense runs smoother with Telfair out there. His court vision is something that you just don't see often. Once he stops making silly fouls and turnovers, he can be special. His jumper and defense look a lot more consistent as well.

What really has me encouraged is that both Telfair and Rondo totally outplayed TJ Ford(a guy who got 15 and 6 last season). I can't wait to see how this team looks when West and Sczerbiak get back. Somebody will lose minutes.


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

I dont see any reason for cutting Allan Ray. He made a few mistakes last night, but the kid can score. His ability to shoot to ball should get him a roster spot. If we were short on guards, he wouldnt be a bad pickup, but we're going to have jam there as it is.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Again...good to read the feedback. Was not able to see this game. Among other things I love what I am hearing about Telfair and Rondo once again. Been a while since we had even one true young PG. Looks like we'll have 2 fighting it out.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Premier said:


> Allen Ray is ineffective when his shot is not falling. He is nearly worthless.


In fairness, you can say the same thing about West or Szczerbiak. If their shots aren't falling there's no real reason for them to be on the floor. I think Ray should spend the year in the minors working on his handles, he looks like he could be a long term replacement for West if/when they decide to make a deal to get Pierce some help.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

While what you say is more or less true, E.H., Szczerbiak is one of the elite shooters in the NBA (and West no slouch in his own right), not a guard fresh out of college.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

BostonBasketball said:


> Since when do Toronto fans actually care about basketball...
> 
> ...and this is preseason.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

P-Dub34 said:


> While what you say is more or less true, E.H., Szczerbiak is one of the elite shooters in the NBA


Except at the end of games and in the playoffs. :bsmile:


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

BostonBasketball said:


> Since when do Toronto fans actually care about basketball...
> 
> ...and this is preseason.


You _do_ realise that the Raptors outdraw the Celtics, no? (and have for at least the last three seasons)


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

^OWNED.

but, good game. always fun to see two young scrappy teams go at it.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Except at the end of games and in the playoffs.


Right. Pierce is for the end of games and we don't need to worry about the playoffs anyways.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

BostonBasketball said:


> Since when do Toronto fans actually care about basketball...
> 
> ...and this is preseason.


what the ****??

toronto has more fan support in the city & country, then any team that regularly miss the playoffs, wait till we get back there.. could be this year.

btw Rondo looks great.


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

southeasy said:


> what the ****??
> 
> toronto has more fan support in the city & country, then any team that regularly miss the playoffs, wait till we get back there.. could be this year.
> 
> btw Rondo looks great.


Ok I'll admit that maybe I was wrong, but being that the Raptors are the only team in their city and country they should get more support than any team that misses the playoffs regularly.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

BostonBasketball said:


> Ok I'll admit that maybe I was wrong, but being that the Raptors are the only team in their city and country they should get more support than any team that misses the playoffs regularly.


this is true, and they do, so no complaints.

both these young teams are hungry & should have a good year, just wanted you to know we got the support.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

BostonBasketball said:


> Ok I'll admit that maybe I was wrong, but being that the Raptors are the only team in their city and country they should get more support than any team that misses the playoffs regularly.


Aren't the Celtics the only team in Boston? Because if you mean _all_ sports the Maple Leafs, Blue Jays, and Argonauts want a word with you. And people watching the games in Calgary shouldn't have that much of an effect on _live attendance_ in Toronto.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Rondo = better than Telfair


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

whiterhino said:


> Rondo = better than Telfair


Telfair and Rondo = good for the Celtics.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> And people watching the games in Calgary shouldn't have that much of an effect on live attendance in Toronto.


Thanks for the shout out to my stomping grounds, E.H.

On a side note, nobody in Calgary gives a damn about basketball, nevermind the Raps.


----------

